# Oldog enters marathon.....>>>>>>



## inspectorD (Apr 11, 2010)

Well folks...here he goes again, always trying to keep fit,,, he's the one on the left.:trophy: in my book...GO OLDOG!!!!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow, that must be a picture of the whole sock monkey graduating class of 2010.  How can you tell they all use the same lipstick.

If Oldog/Newtrick does well in the marathon, we might be able to talk him into running in the Kentucky Derby.  On a really good day, who knows, he might even win.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 12, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> If Oldog/Newtrick does well in the marathon, we might be able to talk him into running in the Kentucky Derby.  On a really good day, who knows, he might even win.



Might as well, I tried to enter a Nascar race last weekend, should of seen the looks I got...


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 12, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Might as well, I tried to enter a Nascar race last weekend, should of seen the looks I got...



that's because of all the lipstick on the faceshield......it was all over the pits.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 13, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Might as well, I tried to enter a Nascar race last weekend, should of seen the looks I got...



Next time you enter a horse and buggy insist it's discrimination if they don't let you in, they should let you in.


----------

